#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  त्रिस्वभावनिर्देश - trisvabhāvanirdeśa. Васубандху. Разбор текста.

## Natha

С сегодняшнего дня буду выкладывать на обсуждение свой перевод произведения
Васубандху: 
त्रिस्वभावनिर्देश 
(trisvabhāvanirdeśa). 

Я перевёл название так:
«Наставление о трёх индивидуальных особенностях».
Почему именно это? 
А оно небольшое – как раз для обсуждения на форуме. 
Не успею надоесть…

В данный момент, в произведениях индуизма и буддизма, мне интересно как сочинители рассматривают структуру нашего сознания. Да, есть интернет, есть словари, но когда начинаешь прикладывать описания терминов к собственному опыту – мало что понятно. Возникает вопрос: а на каком уровне находятся составители справочников и статей – на уровне знания, или понимания? Можно быть начитанным и эрудированным, но иметь поверхностный взгляд на предмет изучения – это я и называю знанием? Вот я и начинаю это обсуждение, чтобы достичь понимания в сфере структуры восприятия.
Буду выкладывать тексты не торопясь, как и в случае с обсуждением Acintya-stava.

Итак. Начинаю.

त्रिस्वभावनिर्देश

*Первый текст*

कल्पितः परतन्त्रश्च परिनिष्पन्न एव च। 
त्रयः स्वभावा धीराणां गम्भीरज्ञेयमिष्यते॥१॥

kalpitaḥ paratantraśca pariniṣpanna eva ca। 
trayaḥ svabhāvā dhīrāṇāṃ gambhīrajñeyamiṣyate॥1॥

kalpita - kalpitaḥ - вымышленный, воображаемый, выдуманный, придуманный, допускаемый, предполагаемый, подразумеваемый, воображаемый, оценочный
paratantra – paratantraś – зависимое от другого
ca - также
pariniṣpanna - pariniṣpanna – реально существующее, реальное, точное, правильное, идеальное
eva - именно
 ca - также
trayaḥ - три
svabhāva – svabhāvā – самобытности, индивидуальные особенности, собственные индивидуальности, характеристики.
dhīra - dhīrāṇāṃ - для стойких,
gambhīra-jñeya – gambhīrajñeyam – глубокое познание, глубоко познаваемое
iṣyate - iṣyate – требуется

1.	Оцениваемая, зависимая от другого, и именно идеальная – (вот) три собственные индивидуальности. Для стойких требуется (та индивидуальность, которая) может быть познана глубоко.

Комментарий:
Этот текст начинается со слова kalpita, хотя должно быть parikalpita, видимо для того, чтобы попасть в размер, Васубандху убрал приставку. Это немножко путает при переводе, поскольку любая svabhaava=индивидуальная особенность (или самобытность, или собственная индивидуальность) вещи может быть описана как kalpita=оценочная=концептуальная.

Вот мне и интересно, что же это такое: kalpita, paratantra и pariniṣpanna. 
Интересно в личностном, повседневном плане. 
Я так понимаю, что наш решающий аппарат=сознание, каждую секунду сталкивается с kalpita и paratantra, а иногда и  pariniṣpanna каждого объекта восприятия.

Из первого текста можно сделать вывод, что термин svabhaava подразумевает характеристику, присущую той или иной вещи

Вот свободный перевод этого же текста:

1.	Характеристика каждого объекта может быть рассмотрена с трёх точек зрения: первая точка зрения – оценочная, вторая – зависимая от другого, третья – идеальная. Мудрецы стремятся такой точке зрения, которая позволяет познать объект глубоко.

----------


## Юй Кан

Вот, для справки, о трёх самосущих природах (_свабхава_) из Ланкаватары

*[Три самосущих природы]*
Помимо этого, Махамати, бодхисаттве-махасаттве надлежит быть сведущим в трёх видах самосущей природы (_свабхава_). [Каковы эти три? Они таковы: (1) воображаемая (_парикальпита_), (2) зависимая (_паратантра_) и (3) совершенная (_паринишпанна_).] 

Воображаемая самосущая природа, Махамати, возникает из [умопорождённого] образа-цели (_нимитта_)1. Как именно, Махамати, она возникает из [некоего умопорождённого] образа? Под зависимой самосущей природой, Махамати, здесь понимается зримое проявление признака образа-цели, [якобы] обладающего существованием. 

При этом, Махамати, существует два вида привязанности к признаку образа-цели, [якобы] обладающему существованием. Татхагаты, будучи архатами и совершеннопробуждёнными, провозглашают, что воображаемая самосущая природа характеризуется привязанностями: (1) к имени-наименованию и (2) к поименованному образу, представляющемуся существующим. Далее, Махамати, здесь привязанность к образу, представляющемуся существующим, означает привязанность к внутренним и внешним дхармам [как реальным]. Привязанность же к признакам существования означает признание у этих дхарм отличительных признаков особости и общности и восприятие этих признаков как принадлежащих этим внутренним и внешним объектам. Такова двойственность воображаемой самосущей природы. 

Зависимая же от другого (_паратантра_) природа возникает в силу наличия [разделения] воспринимающего (_ашрая_) и воспринятого (_аламбана_). 

Далее, Махамати, что здесь понимается под совершенной самосущей природой (_паринишпанна_)? Это свободное от различения признаков существования имени и образа пребывание в состоянии постижения благородного знания Таковости и личного выявления внутреннего благородного знания. Эта (68) совершенная самосущая природа, Махамати, являет собою средоточие Татхагата-гарбхи1.

----------

Кеин (07.01.2016)

----------


## Natha

> Вот, для справки, о трёх самосущих природах (_свабхава_) из Ланкаватары


Спасибо. Я ваш перевод Ланкаватары "прочесал" поиском вводя все мало понятные термины. Этот отрывок перевёл сам с санскрита.

Знание появилось, понимания - чуть....

----------


## Natha

*Второй текст.*

यत् ख्याति परतन्त्रोऽसौ यथा ख्याति स कल्पितः। 
प्रत्ययाधीनवृत्तित्वात् कल्पनामात्रभावतः॥२॥

yat khyāti paratantrosau yathā khyāti sa kalpitaḥ। 
pratyayādhīnavṛttitvāt kalpanāmātrabhāvataḥ॥2॥

yat – то что, которое
khyā – khyāti – воспринимает(ся)
– paratantro - зависимое от другого
asau - то
yathā khyāti – в соответствии с восприятием
sa - оно
kalpita - kalpitaḥ - вымышленный, воображаемый, выдуманный, придуманный, допускаемый, предполагаемый, подразумеваемый, воображаемый, оценочный, оцениваемый
pratyaya-adhīna-vṛttitva - pratyayādhīnavṛttitvāt – поскольку склонно подчиняться условиям
kalpanā-mātra-bhāvataḥ - kalpanāmātrabhāvataḥ - поскольку обладает свойством быть оцененным 

2.	Что воспринимается – это зависимо от другого, как воспринимается – это оцениваемое, поскольку (характеристика имеет) склонность подчиняться условиям и поскольку обладает свойством быть оцененным.

Комментарий:
Из этого текста трудно понять, относится ли фраза … поскольку (характеристика имеет) склонность подчиняться условиям и поскольку обладает свойством быть оцененным… к двум характеристикам paratantra и kalpita вместе взятым, 
или же … поскольку (характеристика имеет) склонность подчиняться условиям… относится к paratantra, а … поскольку обладает свойством быть оцененным… относится к kalpita.

Вот свободный перевод этого же текста:

2.	Характеристика, которая воспринимается непосредственно, она зависима от другого; характеристика, относительно которой развивается концепция, она оценочная, это связанно с тем, что характеристика склонна подчиняться условиям и относительно неё может быть развита концепция.

----------


## Natha

*Третий текст*
तस्य ख्यातुर्यथाख्यानं या सदाऽविद्यमानता।
ज्ञेयः स परिनिष्पन्नस्वभावोऽनन्यथात्वतः॥३॥

tasya khyāturyathākhyānaṃ yā sadāvidyamānatā।
jñeyaḥ sa pariniṣpannasvabhāvonanyathātvataḥ॥3॥

tasya – для того
khyātṛ – khyātur – воспринимающего
yathākhyānaṃ - в соответствии с восприятием, касающееся восприятия
yā – то что, которое
sada - всегда
avidyamānatā – avidyamānatā – неизвестное 
jñeya -  jñeyaḥ - потенциально познаваемое, познаваемое
sa - оно
pariniṣpanna-svabhāvo - pariniṣpannasvabhāvo – индивидуальная особенность, которая реальна
ananyathātvata - ananyathātvataḥ - безошибочное по сути

3.	То, что всегда (является) неизвестным для того воспринимающего, в соответствии с восприятием – это потенциально познаваемая реальная индивидуальная особенность, безошибочная по сути.

Комментарий:

Наш «решающий аппарат»=сознание, в этом тексте, обозначен словом «воспринимающий». Его обычное занятие – выдавать две характеристики объекта, а именно kalpita, то есть оценочную, и paratantra, то есть зависимую от другого. Однако, для того, чтобы познать идеальную характеристику, то есть pariniṣpanna, нужно изменить принцип обработки информации.

Свободный перевод:

3.	Находясь в рамках привычного способа обработки информации, решающий аппарат не способен познать действительную характеристику объекта.

----------


## Сергей Хос

С Нагарджуной покончено, взялись за Васубандху?

----------

Нико (17.07.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> *Третий текст*
> tasya khyātur yathākhyānaṃ yā sadāvidyamānatā।
> jñeyaḥ sa pariniṣpannasvabhāvo'nanyathātvataḥ॥3॥


_Извечное отсутствие той (мнимой природы), так представляющейся (yathākhyānaṃ) зрителю,
Следует понимать как неизменную совершенную природу._

По-моему, tasya относится к калпите из пред. карики. Раз она -свабхава, м.р.

----------


## Natha

> С Нагарджуной покончено, взялись за Васубандху?


Одна из причин перехода к Васубандху - во время обсуждение "Гимна непостижимому" была ссылка на это произведение. К тому же, и я об этом писал, я хотел бы разобраться с терминами, например, citta, vijnana и тому подобными...

Кто знает, может быть опять к Нагарджуне вернусь.

На форуме желательно разбирать короткие произведения.

----------

Сергей Хос (18.07.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> К тому же, и я об этом писал, я хотел бы разобраться с терминами, например, citta, vijnana и тому подобными...


Для этого есть Розенберг и другие... проще будет.

----------


## Natha

> ...По-моему, tasya относится к калпите из пред. карики. Раз она -свабхава, м.р.


Слово *khyātur* и местоимение *tasya* стоят в одном падеже (родительном), именно по этой причине я и перевёл их согласовано …для того воспринимающего…

Слово *sadāvidyamānatā* и местоимение * yā* также стоят в одном падеже. Слово *sadāvidyamānatā*  – это существительное абстрактного значения, означающее приблизительно …обладающее свойством непознаваемости…, поэтому фраза и звучит вот так …что всегда является неизвестным…

Поэтому я вот так и перевёл:

3.	Что *yā* всегда является неизвестным *sadāvidyamānatā* для того *tasya* воспринимающего *khyātur*, когда происходит восприятие *yathākhyānaṃ* -  это sa потенциально познаваемая *jñeyaḥ* реальная индивидуальная особенность *pariniṣpannasvabhāvaH*, безошибочная по сути *ananyathātvataḥ.*

----------


## Natha

> Для этого есть Розенберг и другие... проще будет.


Смотрел и Розенберга, и Щербатского, и Островскую, и Юй Кана (Ланкаватару)..., если бы было всё понятно - не занимался санскритом  :Frown: 
(В заголовке про себя) :Big Grin:

----------


## Natha

*Четвёртый текст*

तत्र किं ख्यात्यसत्कल्पः कथं ख्याति द्वयात्मना। 
तस्य का नास्तिता तेन या तत्राऽद्वयधर्मता॥४॥

tatra kiṃ khyātyasatkalpaḥ kathaṃ khyāti dvayātmanā। 
tasya kā nāstitā tena yā tatrādvayadharmatā॥4॥

tatra - в данном случае,
kiṃ -  что
khyā – khyāty – воспринимает(ся)
asat-kalpa - asatkalpaḥ - ложная оценка
kathaṃ - почему, как
khyā – khyāti - воспринимает(ся)
dvaya-ātman – dvayātmanā - посредством двойной собственной индивидуальности
tasya – у этой
kā – из-за чего, как
nāstitā – nāstitā - несуществование
tena – благодаря чему
yā – которая , эта
tatra - в этом, здесь
advaya-dharmatā – advayadharmatā – недвойственная дзарма

4.	Так что же воспринимается (решающим аппаратом)? –  ложная оценка. Благодаря чему (она) воспринимается? – благодаря (наличию) двойной собственной индивидуальности (у объекта). У этой (оценки) что отсутствует? –  (то) благодаря чему, в этом (сознании), (проявляется) эта недвойственная дхарма.

Комментарий:
В этом тексте Васубандху задаёт вопросы, на которые отвечает в последующих текстах.

Свободный перевод:

4.	Что же воспринимает сознание? – оно воспринимает ложные характеристики объекта. Почему же сознание воспринимает эти ложные характеристики? – потому что у объекта имеются две, присущие ему, характеристики. И что же у этих характеристик отсутствует? – то, благодаря чему в этом сознании может проявиться не двойственная оценка.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Слово *khyātur* и местоимение *tasya* стоят в одном падеже (родительном)


khyātur может быть и в отложном.




> Слово *sadāvidyamānatā* и местоимение * yā* также стоят в одном падеже. Слово *sadāvidyamānatā*  – это существительное абстрактного значения, означающее приблизительно …обладающее свойством непознаваемости…, поэтому фраза и звучит вот так …что всегда является неизвестным…


Погуглил, видьяманата переводят как наличие, присутствие. Соответственно, авидьяманата--отсутствие. Вопрос в том, отсутствие чего?
Ещё у МВ  yathAkhyAnam = according to any narrative or statement. Как говорилось, как считалось кем-то (то ли самим Васубандху, то ли этим khyātur?). А во второй строфе yathā khyāti--это калпита.




> безошибочная по сути *ananyathātvataḥ.*


Аньятхатвата переводят как изменчивый (о дхармах). Аньятхатва ведь инаковость, перемена.

----------


## Natha

> khyātur может быть и в отложном.


Да khyātur может быть и в отложном, но перевод в родительном не является ошибкой.


> Погуглил, видьяманата переводят как наличие, присутствие. Соответственно, авидьяманата--отсутствие. Вопрос в том, отсутствие чего?


Вот слово विद्यमानता из М-В – 
vidyamāna-tā 
vidyamāna-tva 
existence=существование=существующее, 
presence=присутствие=присутствующее
Если даже пользоваться этим переводом, то получается - …что всегда не существующее для того воспринимающего…, разницы с моим переводом нет.
Если же рассматривать vidyamāna как причастие страдательного залога от корня vid, то перевод … avidyamāna-tā=является неизвестным… можно считать приемлемым.


> Ещё у МВ  yathAkhyAnam = according to any narrative or statement. Как говорилось, как считалось кем-то (то ли самим Васубандху, то ли этим khyātur?). А во второй строфе yathā khyāti--это калпита.


Буквальный перевод слово-сочетания … yathā khyāti… - как воспринимается, поэтому наречие … yathākhyānaṃ=в соответствии с восприятием.


> Аньятхатвата переводят как изменчивый (о дхармах). Аньятхатва ведь инаковость, перемена.


Даже если … anyathātvataḥ… переводить как изменчивый, то … ananyathātvataḥ… будет …неизменный…, разница с …безошибочный по-сути… не большая, в принципе могу поставить в перевод и …неизменная по-сути…

----------


## Natha

*Пятый текст*
असत्कल्पोऽत्र कश्चित्तं यतस्तेन हि कल्प्यते। 
यथा च कल्पयत्यर्थ तथाऽत्यन्तं न विद्यते॥५॥

asatkalpotra kaścittaṃ yatastena hi kalpyate। 
yathā ca kalpayatyartha tathātyantaṃ na vidyate॥5॥

asatkalpa – asatkalpo - ложная оценка
atra - здесь
kaś - какая
citta - cittaṃ - мысль, решение
yatas – от того что, потому что
tena – посредством этого
hi - определённо
kalp – kalpyate - оценивается
yathā – как, в какой степени
ca – и 
kalpaya – kalpayati - оценивает
artha – arthaṃ  - объект
tatha – так, в такой степени
atyanta - ātyantaṃ - чрезвычайно, максимально
na – не 
vid – vidyate – понимается

5.	И что здесь является ложной оценкой? – решение, из-за того, что посредством него (объект) оценивается, в какой степени (решение) оценивает объект, в такой степени максимально (он) не понимается.

Комментарий:
В этом тексте ключевым является слово citta. Если, для того, чтобы понять значение этого слова, смотреть словари – это ничего не даёт. Самое ценное что можно было найти в словарях – citta=manas=vijnana. 
На мой взгляд, мы воспринимаем ни характеристики объекта, а то, как наш решающий аппарат раскрашивает этот объект, используя опыт предыдущих восприятий, который хранится в aalaya-vij~naana=базе данных. А поскольку опыт предыдущих восприятий, также не является чистым, именно по этой причине и говорится, что оценка объекта является ложной

Свободный перевод:

5.	Что же является ложной оценкой? – решение, которое принимается относительно характеристики этого объекта. И какое бы решение, относительно характеристик объекта, не было принято, оно значительно от них отличается.

----------


## Natha

*Мне кажется, что открытая мной тема мало кому интересна, 
поэтому завтра я её закрываю.
Может возникнуть вопрос:
 а зачем же об этом объявлять? - закрой, да и дело с концом.
Ответ прост - чтобы не создалось мнение, 
что тему прикрыла администрация форума, 
за какое-то моё нарушение.*

----------


## Нико

Расслабьтесь, обиженный. И продолжайте свою миссию.

----------


## Кунсанг

Тема интересна. Главное разобраться с философией, потом терминологией, тогда многое встанет на места и будет правильный перевод. Очень просто все. Изучить философию, разобраться в терминах. Правда одной жизни может не хватить.

----------

Сергей Хос (19.07.2012)

----------


## Natha

> Расслабьтесь, обиженный. И продолжайте свою миссию.


Меня обидеть невозможно.

Мне показалось, что я выкладываю тексты для самого себя, а они у меня и так в компьютере имеются.

----------


## Нико

> Меня обидеть невозможно.
> 
> Мне показалось, что я выкладываю тексты для самого себя, а они у меня и так в компьютере имеются.


Кому-то будет полезно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вообще-то без изучения традиционных комментариев за такие переводы браться смыслу нет особого. Тут одним словарем и здравым смыслом не обойтись.

----------


## Нико

> Вообще-то без изучения традиционных комментариев за такие переводы браться смыслу нет особого. Тут одним словарем и здравым смыслом не обойтись.


Это верно, но пусть человек старается. У меня, например, до санскрита в этой жизни пока руки и ноги особо не доходят.

----------


## Natha

> Вообще-то без изучения традиционных комментариев 
> *за такие переводы браться смыслу нет особого*.
>  Тут одним словарем и здравым смыслом не обойтись.


*Я так понимаю, что это и есть позиция большинства на этом форуме. 
Поэтому и закрываю тему.*

----------


## Natha

> Это верно, но пусть человек старается....


А я и так буду стараться. 
*Невозможно добраться до истины там где есть кумиры.*
Всего хорошегоТема закрыта

----------


## Natha

Ппрошу администрацию форума закрыть эту тему.

----------

